# محنة الأسلام وحتمية سقوطه



## MIKEL MIK (9 أكتوبر 2010)

كتبها ناجى عوض					 					 										 						السبت, 09 أكتوبر 2010 14:48					 
*




* *

يقول  توماس جيفرسون :"أطرح سؤالك بحرية حتى ولو شكك بوجود الله ،  وأن كان الله  موجوداً يجب عليه أن يدعو لأحترام العقل وليس للاستكانة للخوف  "٠
*​ *أظهرت  الأحداث الأخيرة مدى هشاشة  الأسلام كعقيدة ، لا تتحمل النقد وليس لها  إجابات مقنعة تتفق وروح العصر الباحثة  الناقدة المتحررة من الخوف والعقد  والرواسب التاريخية٠
   سرعان ما انهارت اعصاب  المسلمين فى جميع أنحاء العالم الآسلامى بمجرد نشر  كتاب أيآت شيطانية لسلمان شدى  ،والرسوم الكاريكاتورية لرسول الأسلام ، وما  أن لفظ قداسة البابا بندكت بعبارة لم  تعجبهم وهى حقيقة أن العنف موجود فى  صلب ألعقيدة الأسلامية 
، وهناك العشرات من  النصوص القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية التى تؤيد قوله ، قامت الدنيا ولم  تقعد٠
وأخيراٌ  مجرد تساؤل مشروع للأنبا بيشوى عن النصوص القرآنية المضافة بعد  موت  رسولهم أهتزت المؤسسات وأرتجفت المساجد وعقدت الأجتماعات وتكونت الجبهات  وحشدت  الجموع وقامت المظاهرات وقام الرعاع والغوغاء بالشتم والتهديد  والتجريح فى  المسيحيين ورموزهم ٠
كنا ننتظر رد على التساؤل فاجابونا  بموروثهم الأسلامى  المعهود بالأختفاء وراء المجرمين والرعاع فقد افلست  المؤسسات الأسلامية من أزهر  وغيره فى اعطاء إجابة مقنعة لسؤال فقهى ،  فلجأت لرجل الشارع لحمايتها بالعنف  والصراخ ٠ (من يسأل سؤالاً يبدو غبياً  لمدة خمس دقائق ، ومن لم يسأل يظل غبياً  مدى الدهر ) مثل صينى ,
فقد  اختزل الأسلام نفسه من دين له روحانيته وأدآبه  وفقهاءه الى أيدلوجية  سياسية سلاحها الكتلة البشرية    الجاهلة   والأرهاب الفكرى  والتصفية  الجسدية ٠وكما نعرف جميعاً أن كل أيدلوجية تحمل فى داخلها عوامل إنهيارها   وكأمثلة وليس ألحصر الشيوعية ، النازية، الفاشية ٠ 
يتشابه الأسلام فى  حالته  الراهنة بالنازية وهذا يفسر لنا زيارة إمام القدس الشيخ الحسينى  للزعيم النازى هتلر  فى أربعينات القرن الماضى ولا يخفى علينا تعاون الرئيس  الراحل السادات مع الألمان  اثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية وأنبهاره  بالعسكرية النازية حتى فى ملبسها٠ ما يحدث  فى مصر الآن هو صورة مكررة لما  عاشه اليهود فى الجقبة النازية .
دعنا نتساءل فى  هدوء ما الذى اوصل العالم الأسلامى إلى هذا المنحدر مما جعل شيخ الأزهر السابق سيد  طنطاوى يصفهم بانهم رعاع ؟
للأجابة  على هذا السؤال ينبغى علينا الرجوع إلى  التاريخ الذى ليس ببعيد ، فبعد  إنهيار الخلافة العثمانية فى اوائل القرن الماضى  وتقسيمها بين القوى  الغربية فى ذلك الحين انجلترا وفرنسا ، احس المسلمون بمرارة  الهزيمة  فقاموا بالأنتقام من الأقليات الضعيفة المنزوعة السلاح فكانت مذابح الارمن   فى تركيا واليونانيين فى جبال الأناضول ٠
 هذا ايضاً موروث اسلامى ،   الأنتصاربأى ثمن ولو بمجازر والأستقواء على الضعفاء فى وقت الأزمات (المرأة  ،  الأقليات ، الطفل ، الأجانب ، الفقراء) ٠
والطامة الأخيرة قيام دولة  اسرائيل  وهزيمة العرب الكبرى فى عام 67وتحدى دولة صغيرة تعدادها لا يتعدى  الخمسة ملايين  خمسون دولة اسلامية يفوق عددهم المليار٠ 
قلصت الهزائم  المتتالية الموروث  العسكرى الأسلامى إلى مشروع جهادى إرهابى مدجن  بايدلوجية شمولية عنصرية تقوم بنشر  فكرها فى ربوع العالم المتحضر بسيف  الأرهاب والتخريب ٠ وكالعادة لكى يحقق الأسلام  انتصار ولو زائف ،  يوجه  حرابه الصدئة إلى صدور الأقليات والضعفاء فى المجتمع ،  انظر إلى احوال  المسيحيين فى العراق ومصر وكل العالم الأسلامى وكذلك احوال المرأة  ٠
ا  المواجهة ستحتد وسوف تشتد قوتها فى العالم كله وسوف تأخذ صورة صراع دينى   دموى اسلامى ـ مسيحى فى مصر وهو خط المواجهة العقائدية الأول فى قلب العالم   الأسلامى الذى فقد عقله ، واسلامى ـ أسلامى بدأت إرهاصاته من تكفير  المفكرين  والقرآنيين وحذف الكثير من أسماء الله الحسنى بعد اربعة عشر  قرناّ .
وحروب بين  السنة والشيعة، قد بدأت إرهاصاتها فى ايران وباكستان  وليبيا ، ولا يخفى علينا ان  السلاح النووى الأيرانى ، لا يهدد اسرائيل  بقدر تهديده للعرب السنة وعلى رأسهم  المملكة السعودية٠
الأسلام فى مواجهة العالم :   لقد ابتلى  العالم بمجتمعات اسلامية  جائعة جاهلة مريضة تستكين لوضعها  وتقدس التعاليم التى ادت  الى ذلك الوضع والكارثة الكبرى قد اصبح للتخلف  ايدلوجية سياسية تأ مر اتباعها  بنشرها  والموت فى سبيلها ، فهم فى حالة  حرب مع جميع البشر وكل الثقافات فى الهند  والصين وروسيا وتايلاند والسودان  وكينيا ونيجيريا وامريكا واستراليا ٠ 
اما  اوربا فقد اعلن المسلمون  اسلمتها (تصريحات الرئيس القذافى والتركى و الجزائرى ورجال  الأزهر  ) قد  توهموا ان الحرية تسيب والديمقراطية ضعف ،  فالغرب ليس ضعيفاً
كما  يتصورون بل يعلم جيداً انها حرب ضد التخلف والجهل والتعصب ٠
دخل  الأسلام المدارس  النقدية الغربية ومعاهد البحث والتحليل التى لا يهمها  تقديس النصوص  بل معرفة   الحقائق التاريخية   والفقهية وستنكشف الأكاذيب  والمغالطات  .
وسيصرخ المسلمون  ويزداد إرهابهم وستدافع مؤسساتهم عن  نفسها بزج الرعاع والبلطجية الى الشوارع لنشر  الذعر والخوف  فى عواصم  العالم  ، ولكن هيهات فقد انكسر سيف الأسلام ولا يملك  معتنقيه من السنه  إلا مناجاة بن لادن فى صحراء تورا بورا لأنقاذهم من التخبط الذى  يعيشونه  ولا مجيب ، اما الشيعة فلهم المهدى المنتظر ٠
الأسلام لن يصمد امام مجهر  الحقيقة  وسيموت عندما يفرض العالم على أتباعه أن يعيشوا كبشر ٠
فكما  انتصر  الغرب على  الماركسية والنازية والفاشية سينتصر على ايدلوجية  العنصرية والكراهية  التى لها جذور متغلغلة فى الأسلام . (قد لا يسقط  الأسلام بالضربة القاضية ، ولكن  سقوطه اسرع بكثير مما يتوقع الكثيرين)  وفاء سلطان٠
عند انهياره سيترك كثيرين  قتلى وجرحى ولكن ثقتنا فى الرب القائل  هاأنا معكم طول الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر *​​


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*مقال رائع
بحث بصورة موضوعية عما يحدث وما سوف يحدث
ربنا يرحمنا من الاسلام*


----------



## DODY2010 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا من الاسلام
امييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم
جرجس ودودي
وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## zama (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الإسلام هو معتقد كالفلاش قوى التأثير لكن سريعاً ما يضمحل ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا زاما ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*يبدو انه قد حان الوقت ليطبق المسلمون ما قاله المسيح : 
( فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهي التي تشهد لي)

ربنا يفتح بصيرتهم و ينتشلهم من هذه الخدعة 

شكراااااا مايكل 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## man4truth (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مقال رائع جدا ومعبر عن الوضع الحالى
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الإسلام 2 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

يا إخواني هذا كلام إنشا وتنبؤات فاضية ما يهز الإسلام بشيء فنحن نتكلم بلغة الحاضر وفعلاً أخوي : كما قال رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم :

*بدأ الإسلام غريبا وسيعود غريبا فطوبى للغرباء*

فأنتم تؤكدون الآن بشكل غير مباشر صحة إسلامنا وفي اليوم الذي يختفي فيه الإسلام تقام الساعة


----------



## MAJI (10 أكتوبر 2010)

امة محمد هي الامة الوحيدة بين الامم التي ظلت متأخرة بسبب الاسلام
وستظل هكذا بوجوده
الفكر الاسلامي فكر قديم متحجر
والمسلمون هم المتحجرات الحية 
شريعتهم شريعة الصحراء والبدو 
ويريدون فرضها عنوة في عصر الحرية والعلم
ربنا يحررهم
شكرا على الموضوع
والرب يباركك


----------



## الإسلام 2 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*ويا أخي قبل أن تقول عن المسلمين متخلفين ............. فانظر إلى ابن الهيثم ، أبو القاسم الزهراوى وغيرهم المئات فهل هذا يدل على التخلف .....

كما قلت كلام إنشا وتوقعات فارغة
*


----------



## MAJI (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*بدأ الإسلام غريبا وسيعود غريبا فطوبى للغرباء

*فأنتم تؤكدون الآن بشكل غير مباشر صحة إسلامنا وفي اليوم الذي يختفي فيه الإسلام تقام الساعة 
لاتنسى ان هذا ايمانك انت 
ونبيك لم ولن يعرف الساعة ابدا
والاسلام سوف يتلاشى لانه فاشل


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الإسلام 2 قال:


> *ويا أخي قبل أن تقول عن المسلمين متخلفين ............. فانظر إلى ابن الهيثم ، أبو القاسم الزهراوى وغيرهم المئات فهل هذا يدل على التخلف .....
> 
> كما قلت كلام إنشا وتوقعات فارغة
> *


*و هل هؤلاء علماء !!!! 
هل العلم ينادي بشرب بول الجمال و التبرك بمخاط و بول رسولك؟
هل العلم ينادي بتحريم لبس الرجال للبناطيل ؟
هل العلم ينادي بتحريم مزيل العرق للنساء لانه فيه فتنه للرجل؟
هل العلم ينادي بارضاع زميلك في الشغل ؟
هل العلم ينادي بقتل الكلاب لانها شياطين؟
هل العلم ينادي بصبغ الشيخ للحيته بلون احمر تشبها بمحمد؟
و هناك الكثير الكثير 

لعنة على العلم لو كان ينادي بهذه الامور التاااااااااافهة 
و مبارك لكم هذا العلم ,,,,*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم كلكم

وربنا يرحمنا من التخلف ده​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل تعرفو ان الإسلام ثاني أكبر ديانة في العالم  
http://www.adherents.com/Religions_By_Adherents.html
 إن كان ديننا في محنه و حتميه للسقوط كما تقولون فلماذا دين الاسلام  هو الأكثر انتشاراً في العالم !!!!!؟؟؟ إن كان الاسلام في محنه فلماذا الإسلام ثاني اكبر ديانة في العالم ؟! لماذا هذا الإنتشار المفاجىء في الغرب ؟!
اتمنى ان تسألو نفسكم و تفكرو بعقلكم و ربنا يهديكم ان شاء الله


----------



## انصار المصطفى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.adherents.com/Religions_By_Adherents.html


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*انصار العدد ليس مقياسا على صحة عقيدة ما !! 
لا تنخدعي بالارقام عزيزتي

يا ترى ما هو عدد الذي يعيشون مسيحيين في الخفاء و لكنهم في البطاقة مسلمون ؟ ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*بتحبوا المظاهر والارقام دايما يا مسلمين
عشان كده عايزين كل الناس مسلمين بالاسم فقط
لكن بالايمان والفهم مش هتفرق معاكم*​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بتحبوا المظاهر والارقام دايما يا مسلمين*​
> *عشان كده عايزين كل الناس مسلمين بالاسم فقط*
> 
> *لكن بالايمان والفهم مش هتفرق معاكم*​


 
لا انت اكيد فاهم خطأ لانك انت من جاب موضوع و قلت ان الاسلام في محنه وحتميه سقوطه و انا رديت عليك با الارقام لاثبات عكس ذلك اما عن الايمان فهو بين العبد و ربه فقط ولا تسطيع انت او انا ان نحكم عليه 
تحياتي


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للمقاله الرب يبارككم​


----------



## farou2 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

المقالة للدكتورة وفاء سلطان صح؟
المقال رائع وشكرا للكاتب و الناشر ​


----------



## MAJI (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اقتباس
؟! لماذا هذا الإنتشار المفاجىء في الغرب ؟!
اولا لانكم تخدعونهم وتكذبون عليه
ثانيا لانهم لا يعرفون العربية 
ثالثا لانهم يجهلون خفايا الاسلام التي حجبها شيوخكم عنكم انتم ايضا
رابعا لانهم (الذين يؤسلموا)محبي العنف والجنس وتعظيم الرجل(ذكوريي الفكر) والدليل ان اغلبهم يؤسلموا في السجون من قبل داعية مسجون (الكل مجرمين)


----------



## SALVATION (11 أكتوبر 2010)

_كل شخص مسئول عن نفسه_
_ربنا ينور العقول ويفتح البصيره_
_شكراا للمقال_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم كلكم

وربنا يباركم​*


----------



## الإسلام3 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه 

لا سقوط للإسلام ما دام القرآن موجوداً معجزاً لكل الناس فإذا أردتم إثبات زرال الإسلام فأتوا بمثل القرآن فإن أحضرتم فهذا يدل على صدق كلامكم ( لو افترضنا قدرتكم ) وقد ذكرتم أيها القوم في القرآن وكان الرد عليكم


1- أن يأتوا بسورة واحدة مثل القرآن فقال في الآية الأولى: (فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِثْلِهِ).

2- أن يأتوا بعشر سور مثل القرآن، فقال في الآية الثانية (فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِثْلِهِ).


*


----------



## الإسلام3 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*قبل الطعن بالقرآن والدين الإسلامي فعليكم الرد على الإعجازات العلمية والرقمية والأدبية في القرآن وأنا بانتظاركم
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*اعجازات علميه ورقميه
ربنا ينور عقلك​*


----------



## الإسلام3 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اعجازات علميه ورقميه
> ربنا ينور عقلك​*




*هل هذه هي آداب الحوار ...........................

هنا كما تقولون الكلام بأدلة ومصادر فأين الأدلة والمصادر*


----------



## MAJI (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اقتباس
*1- أن يأتوا بسورة واحدة مثل القرآن فقال في الآية الأولى: (فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِثْلِهِ).

2- أن يأتوا بعشر سور مثل القرآن، فقال في الآية الثانية (فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِثْلِهِ).*
يا  الاسلام 3
من هذين النصين كان لازم تعرف ان القران من البشر
لماذا؟؟
لان التحدي يكون مع قرينين نظيرين متشابهين
فالرجل يتحدى رجل
والطفل يتحدى طفل
ولا يوجد رجل يتحدى طفل 
كذلك لا يوجد اله يتحدى انسان 
وصلت الفكرة يا الاسلام 3 ؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الإسلام3 قال:


> *قبل الطعن بالقرآن والدين الإسلامي فعليكم الرد على الإعجازات العلمية والرقمية والأدبية في القرآن وأنا بانتظاركم
> *



*أعجاز رقمي ...............................
أعطينا ما عندك لنكشف لك دجل شيوخ الإسلام
فى أنتظارك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*ده واحد حافظ مش فاهم

يعني مهما تقول مش هيفهم​*


----------



## mostafa581 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> اقتباس
> ؟! لماذا هذا الإنتشار المفاجىء في الغرب ؟!
> اولا لانكم تخدعونهم وتكذبون عليه
> ثانيا لانهم لا يعرفون العربية
> ...


maji 

*اولا لانكم تخدعونهم وتكذبون عليه*
من يتابع من تحولوا من المسيحية او اى ديانة اخرى يرى ان عدد المتحولين الى دين الاسلام فى تزايد مستمر و ان هذا ليس محنة وانما نعمة ليست للإسلام فالدين والحمد لله لن يزيد شيئا  اذا زاد من اتبعة او ينقص منه شيئا  اذا زاد من تركوه ولكن النعمة لمن دخل الاسلام  ونجا بروحة من عذاب ابدى فى نار جهنم 

ولو بحثنا بين من دخلوا الاسلام نجد انهم دخلوة عن اقتناع تام و بعد بحث وقراءة فى الدين الاسلامى واقتناع تام تام تام بأنة دين الحق و يمكنك التأكد من ذلك اذا حيدت عقلك وتخليت عن كل مافى رأسك من افكار ضد الاسلام و المسلمين وتابعت قليل من القرأن بالقراءة و البحث اما عن قولك اننا كمسلمين نخدعهم ونكذب عليهم ( المقصود بهم طبعا المتحولون الى الاسلام )  كيف نخدعهم و نكذب عليهم وهم يتابعون الاسلام و يقرئون عنه فهم يلجأون الى العديد و العديد من المصادر للبحث و الاطلاع و المعرفة بهذا الدين الجديد و بفرض ان هناك اى خداع له حتى يدخل هذا الدين الجديد وأقول هنا بفرض ان هناك اى خداع او كذب  مجرد فرض ما الذى يجعل هذا الشخص يتحول الى مسلم حقيقى كامل لايشوبة اى نقص يحافظ على عادات الاسلام و على صلواتة هل تم خداع كل من تحول الى الاسلام و اللذين تحولوا الى الاسلام بعد ان اطلعوا على الدين و عرفوة من مختلف مصادر الاطلاع ؟؟؟؟

*ثانيا لانهم لا يعرفون العربية*
ليس شرطا اخى الحبيب ان يكون من تحول الى الاسلام على معرفة باللغة العربية و لكن المطلوب منه فقط استخدام عقلة للتفرقة بين الحق و الباطل ليس مطلوب منه اكثر من هذا وهو ان يستخدم عقلة فأنت تجد انة فى مصر هنا تزايد اعداد المتحولين الى الاسلام  من المسيحية و ايضا فى الخارج يمكنك ان تدخل على يوتيوب وتكتب كلمة اسلام بالانجليزية لترى العديد و العديد من الكليبات الموجودة لأشخاص اختاروا الدخول الى الاسلام بكامل رضاهم بعد اطلاع واسع دون اى سيف او اى خداع او اى كذب او ماشابة ذلك و انما كان السبب المشترك بينهم هو استخدام عقولهم فقط لاغير 

*ثالثا لانهم يجهلون خفايا الاسلام التي حجبها شيوخكم عنكم انتم ايضا*
سبق وذكرت اخى الحبيب ان من يتحول الى الاسلام يكون تحوله الى الاسلام ودخوله فية عن اقتناع كامل و معنى الاقتناع الكامل هو المعرفة بخبايا الشئ ومثال على ذلك مثلا اذا اردت ان تشترى سيارة مثلا فإنك تذهب لمعاينتها و تأخد معك احد اقاربك او اصدقائك او ميكانيكى (شخص يفهم فى خبايا هذة السيارة التى لن تستطيع انت تمييزها ) و تنحى صاحب السيارة جنبا مهما قال لك عنها حتى اذا قال لك انها تمشى على الحوائط ويقوم الميكانيكى بالكشف على السيارة و اخبارك بحقيقتها ولك بعدها ان تشتريها او لا حسب ظروفك هذا بالظبط مايحدث فالشخص يبحث فى الاسلام و يتصل بالعديد و العديد من الجهات الاسلامية للإستفسار عن اى شئ يريد الاستفسار عنة و هذة ليست جهة واحدة و انما تتعدد الى اكثر من جهة فقد تكون مسجد فى بلدة او ولايتة (امريكا مثلا ) او موقع اسلامى على الانترنت او الازهر بالقاهرة او اى جهة ويسألهم و يردون علية ويمكن ان يسألهم ويناقشهم فى ردهم وهكذا  وليس اتصاله بأى جهة الزام له بالدخول فى الاسلام و انما هو سؤال و يتم الرد عليه و يمكنة سؤال اكثر من جهة و مقارنة الردود فأين جحب الحقائق الذى تقول عنة *و اين خفايا الاسلام هذة  التي حجبها شيوخنا عنا نحن ايضا طالما انك عالم ببواطن الامور وبهذه الخفايا التى حجبت عنا ؟*
*ولماذا بقى شيوخنا على الاسلام طالما انهم يعلمون خفايا الاسلام والتى كما يبدو انها لاتشجع من يعرفها على البقاء فى دين الاسلام كما هو واضح فى كلامك ؟

**رابعا لانهم (الذين يؤسلموا)محبي العنف والجنس وتعظيم الرجل(ذكوريي الفكر) والدليل ان اغلبهم يؤسلموا في السجون من قبل داعية مسجون (الكل مجرمين)*
اذا نظرت الى من تحولوا الى الاسلام تجد ان منهم قسيسين مثل يوسف استس ويمكنك مشاهدة كيفية اسلامة بالدخول على يوتيوب وكتابة كيف اهتدى يوسف استس الى الاسلام فى البحث لتجد كليبات عنة ومعة توضح كيف اهتدى هذا القس الامريكى الى الاسلام وهو لم يدخل سجنا فى حياتة و لم يكن محبا للعنف والجنس و ايضا تجد من بين من أسلموا 
*المحامي "روزاريو باسكويني *وهو محامى ايطالى شهير و اصبح داعيا اسلامى بإيطاليا وأصبح يدعى عبد الرحمن 
*السفير الالمانى بالجزائر الذى اصبح اسمة مراد هوفمان* و له العديد من المؤلفات عن الاسلام 
*الشاعر الامريكى دانيال مور* 
الرسام الفرنسى إيتان رينية وهو رسام فرنسى اسلم عام 1913 وقال ان الاسلام اثبت حتى الان استحالة اختراقة فهل عرف الغرب سر وجود وعظمة هذا الدين ؟؟؟
ابن المهاتما غاندى و اسمة هيرالالى والذى بحث جيدا فى الاسلام قبل ان يعلن اسلامة 
*مطرب البوب الانجليزى كات ستيفنز *وهو مغنى انجليزى مشهور واسلم فى السبعينات بعد اطلاعة على نسخة من القرأن اهداها له اخوة و اصبح اسمة بعد اسلامة يوسف اسلام 
محمد على كلاى وهو الملاكم الامريكى العالمى المعروف 
*جيرمان جاكسون* اخو مايكل جاكسون 
*جو فرانك دوبسون *ابن وزير الصحة البريطانى والذى اسلم قبل اربع اعوام و اصبح اسمة احمد دوبسون 
*رئيس الأساقفة التنزاني "جون موايبوبو" *وهو المولود فى تنزانيا ودرس اللاهوت فى امريكا و كان رغم ذلك كانت تدور فى راسة اسئلة كثيرة و شكوك جعلتة يقارن بين القرأن والانجيل و انتهى بة المطاف الى الدخول فى الاسلام و الاجتهاد بعد ذلك فى اخذ ايدى غيرة الى الدخول فى الاسلام ايضا و اسلم على يدة اكثر من خمسة الاف شخصهناك والحمد لله
*القس الامريكى جوزيف ادوارد استس* الذى اسلم بعد تعاملة مع شخص مسلم مصرى اسمه محمد و اسلم مهة زوجتة ووالدة وزوجة والدة و اصبح اسمة يوسف استس 

ومازال هناك الكثير والكثير من قصص من تحولوا الى الاسلام ولكن مانلاحظة هنا بين كل من دخلوا الاسلام ان دخولهم الاسلام كان يسبقة بحث واطلاع وليس تهديد بسيف ان خداع او اخفاء حقائق ؟
كما انة من الواضح ايضا انهم محامون وفنانون وشعراء ورسامون وقساوسة مسيحيين و مؤكد انهم ايضا اعلم منك بخفايا الدين المسيحى والانجيل و التى ولدت لديهم الشكوك و التناقضات حتى كانت سببا فى دخولهم الى الاسلام


----------



## BITAR (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*الحوارات لها اقسامها*​


----------



## mostafa581 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اى موضوع ينشر هنا و الردود عليم ماهى الا حوار بين العضاء فى نطاق موضوعة و نحن الان فى انتظار maji ليرد على الاسئلة التى تنتظر ردة


----------



## mostafa581 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88



> انصار العدد ليس مقياسا على صحة عقيدة ما !!
> لا تنخدعي بالارقام عزيزتي
> 
> يا ترى ما هو عدد الذي يعيشون مسيحيين في الخفاء و لكنهم في البطاقة مسلمون ؟


​


> ​


​احب ان اذكر لكى مثال واحد للرد على هذا التعليق وهو ان احد الفتيات علمت بالصدفة عندما حكت لها اختها  انها مسلمة ونخفى دينها منذ حوالى عام تقريبا وكان هذا الاعتراف فى احد المستشفيات بعد ان تأكدت الاخت التى كتمت اسلامها انه لم يبقى لها فى الدنيا الا ساعات معدودة و بالفعل توفت هذة الفتاة فى نفس اليوم الذى اعترفت فية لاختها الاصغر منها بهذا السر و بالطبع كان وقع  الاعتراف اسود على اختها و كان سبب الاعتراف ان تحاول الاخت الصغيرة دفن اختها طبقا للشريعة الاسلامية و كان ماحدث هذا سببا جعل ل الاخت تكرة الاسلام لان بسبب اسلام  اختها لن تدخل  الجنة و ستبقى خالدة فى النار كما هو معتقد و يشأ الله بعد فترة ان تدخل هذة الفتاة فى الاسلام ليكون اسعد شئ حدث فى حياتها علمها بإسلام اختها و موتها مسلمة بعد ان كان هذا اسوأ خبر عرفته فى حياتها 
وهذة اسرة واحدة بها حالتان تحولا الى الاسلام و سمعت عن اسر تحولت بالكامل الى الاسلام بفضل الله 
مما سبق يمكن ان نتساءل عن عدد اللذين يعيشون فى الخفاء وهم مسلمون بينما مكتوب فى بطاقتهم انهم مسيحيون  ؟​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*اخي العزيز مصطفي
هنا قسم للاخبار وليس للحوارات
عايز تتحاور روح لقسم الحوارات​*


----------



## MAJI (23 أكتوبر 2010)

زميل مصطفى كل استفسارتك مردود عليها  ضمن  مواضيع منتدى الحوار الاسلامي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ليك maji​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 أكتوبر 2010)

فى وقت قريب جدا سوف تنتشر المسيحية فى كل مكان


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا سعيد ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## fauzi (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك على المقال  . الاحداث والشواهد تشير الى حتمية اشراق نور المسيح على العالم كله .
الرب يباركك .
" أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ ".( يوحنا 8 : 12 ) .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا فوزي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مقال اكتر من رائع ومن قلم دارس بالفعل ومحلل منطقي

ربنا قادر انه ينور عقول اخوتنا المسلمين في كل مكان 

و بلاش حوارت في قسم الاخبار ولا سنضطر لحذف كل الحوارت المخالفة

شكرا يا مايكل علي المقال الجميل 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسي كوبتك ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mostafa581 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

> امة محمد هي الامة الوحيدة بين الامم التي ظلت متأخرة بسبب الاسلام
> وستظل هكذا بوجوده
> الفكر الاسلامي فكر قديم متحجر
> والمسلمون هم المتحجرات الحية


يظهر كدة انك ماتعرفش حاجة اسمها تاريخ لو كنت سمعت عن الاختراع دة كنت عرفت ان حضارة اوروبا قامت على اكتاف العلماء المسلمون و اكتشافاتهم 
او على الاقل كنت سمعت عن العلماء المسلمون امثال ابن سينا  / الفارابى / الحسن ابن الهيثم /جابر بن حيان/ابن  المجدى /جمال الدين الماردينى /وحديثا الدكتور احمد زويل /دكتور فاروق الباز /دكتور يحيى المشد/ دكتور مصطفى السيد/ دكتور مصطفى مشرفة  وغيرهم الكثير والكثير ممن اثروا كافة مجالات العلم الحديث كالطب و الفيزياء والفلك والهندسة و الكيمياء و بفضل نظرياتهم التى اكتشفوها بنت عليها اوروبا حضارتها الحالية وطوروها بل وحاولوا ايضا وقف مسيرة المسلمين وللأسف نجحوا فى تعطيلها ولكنهم لن يفلحوا فى اكثر من ذلك 
فكيف تكون امة محمد متأخرة بسبب الاسلام وقد خرج منهم  هذا العدد من العلماء والكثير ممن لم نعلمهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mostafa581 قال:


> يظهر كدة انك ماتعرفش حاجة اسمها تاريخ لو كنت سمعت عن الاختراع دة كنت عرفت ان حضارة اوروبا قامت على اكتاف العلماء المسلمون و اكتشافاتهم
> او على الاقل كنت سمعت عن العلماء المسلمون امثال ابن سينا  / الفارابى / الحسن ابن الهيثم /جابر بن حيان/ابن  المجدى /جمال الدين الماردينى /وحديثا الدكتور احمد زويل /دكتور فاروق الباز /دكتور يحيى المشد/ دكتور مصطفى السيد/ دكتور مصطفى مشرفة  وغيرهم الكثير والكثير ممن اثروا كافة مجالات العلم الحديث كالطب و الفيزياء والفلك والهندسة و الكيمياء و بفضل نظرياتهم التى اكتشفوها بنت عليها اوروبا حضارتها الحالية وطوروها بل وحاولوا ايضا وقف مسيرة المسلمين وللأسف نجحوا فى تعطيلها ولكنهم لن يفلحوا فى اكثر من ذلك
> فكيف تكون امة محمد متأخرة بسبب الاسلام وقد خرج منهم  هذا العدد من العلماء والكثير ممن لم نعلمهم



*نسبتهم كام بالمائة من علماء العالم على مدى تاريخ العالم ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أكتوبر 2010)

mostafa581 قال:


> يظهر كدة انك ماتعرفش حاجة اسمها تاريخ لو كنت سمعت عن الاختراع دة كنت عرفت ان حضارة اوروبا قامت على اكتاف العلماء المسلمون و اكتشافاتهم
> او على الاقل كنت سمعت عن العلماء المسلمون امثال ابن سينا  / الفارابى / الحسن ابن الهيثم /جابر بن حيان/ابن  المجدى /جمال الدين الماردينى /وحديثا الدكتور احمد زويل /دكتور فاروق الباز /دكتور يحيى المشد/ دكتور مصطفى السيد/ دكتور مصطفى مشرفة  وغيرهم الكثير والكثير ممن اثروا كافة مجالات العلم الحديث كالطب و الفيزياء والفلك والهندسة و الكيمياء و بفضل نظرياتهم التى اكتشفوها بنت عليها اوروبا حضارتها الحالية وطوروها بل وحاولوا ايضا وقف مسيرة المسلمين وللأسف نجحوا فى تعطيلها ولكنهم لن يفلحوا فى اكثر من ذلك
> فكيف تكون امة محمد متأخرة بسبب الاسلام وقد خرج منهم  هذا العدد من العلماء والكثير ممن لم نعلمهم




*قصدك التاريخ اللي بنخده في المدرسه ده
واحنا عيال صغيرين هبل بنصدقه وخلاص
ده كله كدب في كدب كله تأليف من العرب
ولو دول فعلا كلهم كانوا علماء كبار زي مابتقول
ليه حال العرب زفت دلوقتي
بلاش تجري ورا كدبه وتصدقها وخلاص
فكر بمخك وافهم*​


----------



## mostafa581 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

> *قصدك التاريخ اللي بنخده في المدرسه ده
> واحنا عيال صغيرين هبل بنصدقه وخلاص
> ده كله كدب في كدب كله تأليف من العرب
> ولو دول فعلا كلهم كانوا علماء كبار زي مابتقول
> ...


كلة كدب فى كدب كلة من تأليف العرب ؟؟؟ ههههههههه والله لو كنت سمعت عن الاختراع اللى اسمة التاريخ دة ماكنت تقول كدة 

اولا التاريخ مش من تأليف احد التاريخ هو سرد للأحداث  التى حدثت فى الماضى  و ليس من تأليف احد احنا مابنتكلمش عن فيلم ابيض واسود او مسرحية قديمة انما نتكلم عن احداث حدثت فعلا فى الماضى وانما هو كدب فى نظرك لان العلماء العرب اللى اناروا الدنيا بعلومهم ماكانش فيهم واحد مسيحى مش كدة برضة والله لوكانوا مسيحيين ماكنت قلت كلامك دة انما ازاى العلماء دول يكونوا مسلمين ؟؟؟

ثانيا التاريخ كلة كدب فى كدب لانة من تأليف العرب   انت عاوز مين يكتب للعرب ( مش يألف انا باقول يكتب ) تاريخهم الامريكان  طبعا تاريخ العرب لازم اللى يكتبة العرب 

ثالثا : حال العرب اللى بتتكلم عنة لازم تعرف ان العرب سادوا العالم زمان وان علومهم التى اكتشفوها كانت اساسا لتقدم اوروبا وكل هذا لم يحدث فى يوما وليلة و انما حدث بتخطيط طويل الاجل ونجح هذا التخطيط و انقلبت الموازين و لكن اعلم ان هذا لن يطول و سيعود الحال الى ماكان علية و ارجو من الله ان يكون هذا فى وقت قريب  ان شاء الله


----------



## mostafa581 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

> *نسبتهم كام بالمائة من علماء العالم على مدى تاريخ العالم ؟؟؟؟*


احنا بنتكلم عن العلماء العرب و المسلمون مالوش لزوم الخروج عن الموضوع والمقارنة بالعلماء فى الدنيا و على مستوى التاريخ 
احنا كدة بنفرع الموضوع لموضوع تانى ولو انة بالمقارنة برضة حيكون ليهم وجود يكفى ان تعلم ان هناك فى كندا عمداء لكليات ورؤساء جامعات كندية من المصريين و ايضا رؤساء اقسام بالكليات هناك و اكيد برضة فى امريكا و بلاد اوروبية كتير دة غير الاطباء و المهندسين الكيميائيين  دة غير الموجودين فى البلاد العربية برضة لكن دة مش موضوعنا


----------



## mostafa581 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

نقلا عن احد المواقع الاخبارية 

*وجاء في دراسة لمركز الخليج للدراسات الاستراتيجية صدرت في مايو/ايار 2004 أن الدول الغربية الرأسمالية، استقطبت ما لا يقل عن 450 ألف من العقول العربية، وأن الوطن العربي يسهم بـ31% من هجرة الكفاءات من الدول النامية إلى الغرب الرأسمالي بنحو 50% من الأطباء و23 من المهندسين و5% من العلماء من العالم الثالث. *
*وأكدت مذكرة وزعتها منظمة العمل العربية أن السنوات العشر الماضية شهدت زيادة في عدد العلماء العرب المهاجرين للعمل في أوربا خصوصا علماء الطب والهندسة والعلوم. وقالت دراسة أعدها فريق من باحثي الجهاز المركزي للتعبئة العامة والاحصاء إن أكثر من 2600 مصري يعملون في مناصب علمية مرموقة في بلدان جاءت أمريكا في مقدمتها حيث يعمل بها 844 عالما مصريا بينما جاءت ألمانيا في المركز الثاني بـ340 عالما وكندا في المركز الثالث بـ 196 عالما واسبانيا في الرابع بـ 142 عالما وفرنسا في الخامس بـ132 .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

mostafa581 قال:


> احنا بنتكلم عن العلماء العرب و المسلمون مالوش لزوم الخروج عن الموضوع والمقارنة بالعلماء فى الدنيا و على مستوى التاريخ
> احنا كدة بنفرع الموضوع لموضوع تانى ولو انة بالمقارنة برضة حيكون ليهم وجود يكفى ان تعلم ان هناك فى كندا عمداء لكليات ورؤساء جامعات كندية من المصريين و ايضا رؤساء اقسام بالكليات هناك و اكيد برضة فى امريكا و بلاد اوروبية كتير دة غير الاطباء و المهندسين الكيميائيين  دة غير الموجودين فى البلاد العربية برضة لكن دة مش موضوعنا



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنت مسلم وعربى

يكفى هذا لنحكم على مستوى تفكيرك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2010)

mostafa581 قال:


> كلة كدب فى كدب كلة من تأليف العرب ؟؟؟ ههههههههه والله لو كنت سمعت عن الاختراع اللى اسمة التاريخ دة ماكنت تقول كدة
> 
> اولا التاريخ مش من تأليف احد التاريخ هو سرد للأحداث  التى حدثت فى الماضى  و ليس من تأليف احد احنا مابنتكلمش عن فيلم ابيض واسود او مسرحية قديمة انما نتكلم عن احداث حدثت فعلا فى الماضى وانما هو كدب فى نظرك لان العلماء العرب اللى اناروا الدنيا بعلومهم ماكانش فيهم واحد مسيحى مش كدة برضة والله لوكانوا مسيحيين ماكنت قلت كلامك دة انما ازاى العلماء دول يكونوا مسلمين ؟؟؟
> 
> ...





*لما العرب يزوروا التاريخ ويألفوا
يبقي اسمه كدب في كدب
بس حلوه حكايه التخطيط بتاعتك دي
وجالك منين العلم ده بقي ان الحال هيتغير​*


----------



## mostafa581 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> أنت مسلم وعربى
> يكفى هذا لنحكم على مستوى تفكيرك*


 
هو البيه مش عربى برضة ولا البيه من  من هولندا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اما من حيث مستوى التفكير فأنت حكمت على مستوى تفكيرى من حيث اننى عربى اولا و نسيت انك عربى برضة اما الجزء الثانى وهو حكمك من وجهة نظرك المسيحية التى لاترى منها اى شئ الا المعتقدات و التى اصبحت كالضباب الذى يحجب ضوء الشمس عن عقلك  ليدخل اليه وينيرة لانك يامتعلم يابتاع المدارس  لاتعرف التاريخ ولا حتى كيفية الحكم على الامور فأدنى شئ من العقل يقول انك يجب الا تحكم على اى شئ من زاوية واحدة فأنت ان حكمت على اى شئ من زاوية واحدة فقط  فقد نسيت ان هناك العديد من الزوايا الاخرى التى لو اخذتها فى الاعتبار لتغير تفكيرك تماما ربما الى الاحسن او الاسوأ مثل ان تحكم على سيارة تشتريها بمجرد النظر اليها من الخارج فقط وبعد الشراء اكيد ستتأكد انك كان يجب عليك تجربة السيارة و فحص اجزائها لتتلافى العيوب التى وقعت فيها بسبب محدودية نظرتك   

ربنا يهديك وينور لك عقلك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2010)

mostafa581 قال:


> هو البيه مش عربى برضة ولا البيه من  من هولندا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اما من حيث مستوى التفكير فأنت حكمت على مستوى تفكيرى من حيث اننى عربى اولا و نسيت انك عربى برضة اما الجزء الثانى وهو حكمك من وجهة نظرك المسيحية التى لاترى منها اى شئ الا المعتقدات و التى اصبحت كالضباب الذى يحجب ضوء الشمس عن عقلك  ليدخل اليه وينيرة لانك يامتعلم يابتاع المدارس  لاتعرف التاريخ ولا حتى كيفية الحكم على الامور فأدنى شئ من العقل يقول انك يجب الا تحكم على اى شئ من زاوية واحدة فأنت ان حكمت على اى شئ من زاوية واحدة فقط  فقد نسيت ان هناك العديد من الزوايا الاخرى التى لو اخذتها فى الاعتبار لتغير تفكيرك تماما ربما الى الاحسن او الاسوأ مثل ان تحكم على سيارة تشتريها بمجرد النظر اليها من الخارج فقط وبعد الشراء اكيد ستتأكد انك كان يجب عليك تجربة السيارة و فحص اجزائها لتتلافى العيوب التى وقعت فيها بسبب محدودية نظرتك
> 
> ربنا يهديك وينور لك عقلك




*احترمك كلامك مع الاخرين
وبلاش اي تريقه ع اي حد
وبلاش نخرج ع الموضوع الاساسي*​


----------



## mostafa581 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

> لما العرب يزوروا التاريخ ويألفوا
> يبقي اسمه كدب في كدب
> بس حلوه حكايه التخطيط بتاعتك دي
> وجالك منين العلم ده بقي ان الحال هيتغير


اولا كيف زور العرب التاريخ؟
ثانيا عرفت ازاى سيادتك ان التاريخ مزور ؟
ثالثا اين اثباتك ان هناك تزوير فى التاريخ؟

اما عن حكاية التخطيط دىحكاية طويلة جدا ومعقدة جدا يصعب على الاشخاص محدودى التفكيراستيعابها 
 اول حاجة ياريت سيادتك  تبقى تقرا التاريخ كويس ويارب تفهم اللى فية
تانى حاجة لازم تعرف ان الايام دول ولو الدنيا دامت لانجلترا وفرنسا ماكانتش راحت لامريكا وروسيا و اصبحت لامريكا وحدها الان و ماكانتش راحت من الفرس والروم من قبل كدة
تالت حاجة فى حديث عن نبينا طبعا انت ماتعرفوش الحديث بيقول *منعت العراق *درهمها وقفيزها ، ومنعت الشام مديها ودينارها ، ومنعت مصر أردبها ودينارها ، وعدتم من حيث بدأتم صدق رسول الله 
منعت العراق درهمها  وانت ترى بعد احتلال العراق سمعت عن برنامج النفط مقابل الغذاء الذى انتهى عام 2003 وتم تمويلة بالكامل من صادرات البترول العراقى و التى بلغت اجماليها خلال مدة البرنامج 46 بليون دولار امريكى لمدة سبع سنوات لتمويل احتياجات الشعب العراقى المدنى من اغذية و ادوية و امدادات اخرى 
فهنا منعت العراق درهمها حيث ان البرنامج تم تحت اشراف الامم المتحدة و بقليل من العقل نتسائل كيف عرف رسول الله (فى وقتة منذ اكثر من 1400 سنة  ) ان العراق ستمنع من التحكم فى مواردها ليقول هذا الحديث كيف علم ان بعد حوالى 1400 سنة ستمنع العراق من التحكم فى مواردها و سيكون الدور على الشام (و المقصود بالشام سوريا ) من اللى اخبره بهذة الاحداث التى اصبحت احداث فعلية بدأت فى ان تحدث فعليا 
و لماذا لم يخطئ ويبدأ بسوريا او مصر و لماذا بدأ بالعراق ثم سوريا ثم مصر وهانحن نرى ان العراق كانت اول الطريق و ان الدور الان على سوريا وبدأ هذا بقانون محاسبة سوريا ثم مصر فى المحطة الثالثة 
اليس هذا دليل على ان رسول الله نبى مرسل من عند الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فإن كان ساحر  فلايمكن للساحر ان يعرف ماسيحدث مستقبلا و ان كان كاهن او عراف او منجم و فرضا ان صدق كلامة فهو الذى قال بنفسة كذب المنجمون ولو صدفوا (بالفاء وليس بالقاف )حيث ان تحقق ماقالوه فسيكون ذلك صدفة 
اما أن ياتى شخص يقول لى كلام اجدة يتحقق بعد اكثر من 1400 سنة فهذة ليست بهرطقة او تنبؤات او اى شئ فما هذا الا قول نبى مرسل وما هذا الا اثبات لنبوتة وصدق كلامة 
اما المقصود من حيث عدتم حيث بدأتم فأتركها لسيادتكم للتفكر فيها ولكن كل ما ارجوه منك ان لا تفكر فيها بعقل محدود كاره للإسلام فكر فيها من كافة الجوانب و المعانى والاحتمالات 

ارجو من الله لك الهداية


----------



## mostafa581 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> أنت مسلم وعربى
> يكفى هذا لنحكم على مستوى تفكيرك*


 


> *احترمك كلامك مع الاخرين
> وبلاش اي تريقه ع اي حد
> وبلاش نخرج ع الموضوع الاساسي*


 
اخى الحبيب واضح مين اللى بدأ بالتريقة و مين اللى بدأ الكلام باسلوب غير محترم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*طب خلي التاريخ بتاعك ينفعك
واتباهي بيه مدام هو عجبك قوي كده
وبلاش تخرج ع الموضوع الاساسي
وده اخر تحذير​*


----------



## seret (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الاسلام يزداد وينتشر فى كل العالم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 نوفمبر 2010)

seret قال:


> الاسلام يزداد وينتشر فى كل العالم




*فين دليل كلامك
وبينتشر ازاي
بالخطف والاكراه
ولا بالايمان*​


----------



## mostafa581 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بالايمان طبعا اخى الحبيب مايكل كوكو واليك الدليل 
اولا عندنا اية فى القرأن تقول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لا اكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغى صدق الله العظيم 
ثانيا ادخل على يوتيوب و اكتب كلمات البحث التالية (عنوان كل فقرة المكتوب بالاسود الثقيل)  

*U S priest Converted To ISLAM 1-17*
هذة جزء من 17 جزء
ستجد قصة اسلام القس الامريكى جوزيف استس و ستعرف منه ماهو الاسلام ها هاو قس من قساوستكم كان اكبر كارها للاسلام وهو اليوم بعد اسلامة هو و عائلتة اصبحوا داعين للإسلام و اسلم على يدهم الكثير فى المؤتمرات التى يقيمها القس جوزيف استس 

*Jesus told me 2 convert 2 Islam*
ستجد قصة امرأة امريكية تحولت الى الاسلام و شاهد بنفسك من دعاها الى الاسلام 

*British Catholic Priest Converted To ISLAM. Subhanallah !! (MUST WATCH IT) !!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
ستجد ايضا قس بريطانى سابق كانت فكرتة عن الاسلام لاتختلف عن فكرتكم ولكنة حكم عقلة وبحث ولاحظ ان حقيقة الاسلام تختلف عن ماعرفة وسمعة من قبل عن الاسلام و مانشأ علية من افكار ضد الاسلام 

*Israeli Tali Fahima Converted to Islam 2010 *
و دى ناشطة سلام اسرائيلية يهودية اعتنقت الاسلام بعد ان تأثرت بشيخ مسلم و عن قناعة تامة 

*German Christ convert to Islam: Sheikh Abu Ishaq Al-Heweny and Pierre Vogel 1/2* 
وهذا شاب المانى يتحول الى الاسلام وغير اسمة كمان 


*6 zena prima islam (6 Girls convert to islam) *
هؤلاء ستة فتيات يتحولون الى الاسلام يعد محاضرة القاها الشيخ خالد يس فى استراليا 

*قصة إسلام مضيفة طيران من كينيا.mp4 *
وهذة مضيفة طيران كينية تحولت الى الاسلام عن دراسة واقتناع 

و يمكنك ان تبحث عن الكثير والكثير قهذة عينة فقط 
لاحظ اخى الحبيب تنوع من تحولوا الى الاسلام من قساوسة و شباب عاديين و ناشطة سلام يهودية و مضيفة طيران و كلهم فى اماكن متنوعة من العالم امريكا  المانيا استراليا كينيا وهناك الكثير والكثير 

اسأل الله لك الهداية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

mostafa581 قال:


> بالايمان طبعا اخى الحبيب مايكل كوكو واليك الدليل
> اولا عندنا اية فى القرأن تقول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لا اكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغى صدق الله العظيم
> ثانيا ادخل على يوتيوب و اكتب كلمات البحث التالية (عنوان كل فقرة المكتوب بالاسود الثقيل)
> 
> ...




*وفرهم لنفسك دول
منا ممكن اعمل اي فيديو وخلاص
حد عارف دول صح ولا متفبرك
زي مافبركتوا صوره كاميليا شحاته بالحجاب
وربنا يهديك انت وكل المسلمين*​


----------



## mostafa581 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

> *وفرهم لنفسك دول
> منا ممكن اعمل اي فيديو وخلاص
> حد عارف دول صح ولا متفبرك
> زي مافبركتوا صوره كاميليا شحاته بالحجاب
> وربنا يهديك انت وكل المسلمين*​


 
ربنا يهديك انت وكل النصارى لانك لو كنت فكرت قليلا كنت لاحظت ان الكليبات المذكورة دى موجود فيها قس امريكى وده الموقع الخاص به بعد ما اسلم واصبح داعية للإسلام فى امريكا 
http://www.islamtomorrow.com/

حاتتفبرك ازاى فى كل الاماكن المتصورة فيها فى مختلف بلاد الدنيا 
اما بالنسبة لكاميليا شحاتة با اخ دة موقع خاص بيها 
www.kamiliashehata.com
و فى الوقع حاتلاقى وثائق خاصة بكاميليا يعنى لو كانت اتخطفت كانت اتخطفت بطولها لكن منشور فى الموقع وثائق خاصة بها و صور لها وهى صغيرة يعنى معنى كدة انها هربت من بيتها وبلدها بكل اشيائها و لوكانت اتخطفت
1-  لماذا لم يتم الابلاغ عن اختطافها من المنيا ؟؟؟ قبل هذة الضجة 
2- لماذا اختطفت وحدها دون زوجها او اولادها كما تدعون ؟؟؟
3- لماذا لم تقتل هى وزوجها (على سبيل المثال) فى بيتها اذا كان هناك شئ غير معلوم ؟؟؟؟؟
4- لماذا بدأت الضجة عند اختطافها امام الازهر الشريف ؟؟؟
5- لما تختطف من امام الازهر الشريف و اية اللى وداها هناك ؟؟؟؟؟
6- لماذا اختفت بعد خطفها من امام الازهر ؟؟؟؟؟
7- لماذا بعد كل هذا يصرح بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية بأنها اتجننت ولن تستطيع الظهور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 لان الموضوع بدأ بانها اتخطفت من امام الازهر وليس الابلاغ عن شابة اتخطفت من بيتها او بلدها 
كما انة يا اخى الحبيب صرح بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية بأن كاميليا اصيبت بحالة جنون 
http://mesee7y.blogspot.com/2010/08/30-2010.html بينما هناك كليبات تظهر فيها كاميليا ( اقصد شبيهة لها ) انا اية عرفنى انها مش متفبركة  بتقول انها مش مسلمة و انها مازالت مسيحية  كيف يقول بطريرك الكرازة انها لن تظهر لاصابتها بالجنون و نجد هذة الفتاة تظهر وتقول انها كاميليا ونها مسيحية و لم تسلم  امال مين اللى اتخطفت من امام الازهر ؟

اخيرا لاتطلب لى وللمسلمين الهداية لان ربنا هدانا والحمد لله بالاسلام 
 ربنا يهديك انت و كل النصارى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

mostafa581 قال:


> ربنا يهديك انت وكل النصارى لانك لو كنت فكرت قليلا كنت لاحظت ان الكليبات المذكورة دى موجود فيها قس امريكى وده الموقع الخاص به بعد ما اسلم واصبح داعية للإسلام فى امريكا
> http://www.islamtomorrow.com/
> 
> *احنا مش نصاري يا متخلف انت
> ...




*انا كل يوم اطلب لك ولكل المسلمين ولكل الشيوخ
بالهدايه وتنوير العقل والقلب
لكي تنالوا الخلاص 
اما النصاري اللي بتدعلهم ربنا يهديهم
لان مفيش حاجه اسمها نصاري اصلا
دي كلمه انتوا اخترعتوها 
ربنا يهديكم*​


----------

